# Week Old Wild Pigeons



## mccorca604 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have had several nests since October of last year. Finally last week there was success and the two eggs have hatched.

I'm just letting them be and allowing nature to take it's course. Mom seems to be handling things fine. We are on the 7th floor so no real dangers.

However, I noticed today that one of the squabs is substantially larger than the other. Should I be concerned? If so, what can I do? 

Cheers from Vancouver.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

it's supposed to be like that, one bird is 1-2 days older than the other


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

mccorca604 said:


> I have had several nests since October of last year. Finally last week there was success and the two eggs have hatched.
> 
> I'm just letting them be and allowing nature to take it's course. Mom seems to be handling things fine. We are on the 7th floor so no real dangers.
> 
> ...



Hello! And welcome to PT!

No, you don't have to be worried... the first egg is laid, and then, in the next day or so, the other egg is laid. So, as a result, the chicks are a little bit diffren in size. It's crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I had several batches of eggs from September through to January. In each, one of the squabs was substantially smaller, and just didn't really seem to grow. Although I tried to help, supplementing feeding and with medicine, the smaller squab in each case didn't make it.

I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

malfunctional said:


> I had several batches of eggs from September through to January. In each, *one of the squabs was substantially smaller, and just didn't really seem to grow.* Although I tried to help, supplementing feeding and with medicine, the smaller squab in each case didn't make it.
> 
> I hope you have better luck.


That is a symptom of Paratyphoid. Get your birds examined and treated. Parent/s can be carriers but never show any symptoms.


----------

